# i just phoned the police



## louise1302

on my 10 year old son

i feel like such a crap mum but he been out today with his 2 younger brothers(8 and 9) and he has gone into someones shed and stole another childs bike. i am absolutely mortified

he was 'hanging' round with 2 of the local lads who are little sods(i didnt know he was with them) and i think he has took the bike to try and impress them

he hasnt come home with the bike they(the 2 lads) have taken it to their house but at the end of the day he stole it

the younger 2 werent involved but they saw it all and told me when they came in later on that these 2 lads had threatened them with a sledgehammer and said if they told theyd be dead

i just dont know what to do with him he is a demon child. im quite a strict mum , ive never been in any trouble and neither have the lads until now
but i wont put up with thieving so ive reported the whole incident to the police

it might sound harsh to some and believe me it was hard but if i dont put a stop to it now in a few years he could be out nicking cars or anything

do you think ive done right am agonising over it now?


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hugs: I am not sure what to say probably because I am not at that stage yet, but I didn't want to read and run. :hugs:


----------



## v2007

You have certainly done the rite thing, whether he was inpressing any1 or not. Theft is theft, and if its not nipped in the bud it can only escalate. 

Well done. 

V x x


----------



## LottieNBump

*I would have done the same. Teach the boy a lesson, then he'll realise what he's done. But you cant just blame it on him you have to look at what the others could have done. *


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I agree, my dad did the same thing with my sister. She stole a Tarzan teddy from tescos so he took her to the police station and they gave her the shock of her life.
She hasn't done it since, and that was 7 years ago.

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Youve definitely done the right thing. x


----------



## Tilly

I think you've done the right thing. When you read it, it sounds harsh as he's only 10.. but if you really think about it, he will learn from this and you have shown him that you will take action if he steps out of line.

Don't beat yourself up about it, as you said it may only escalate in the future so you have done what you think is best.:hugs:


----------



## StirCrazy

I totally agree with you. I would have done the same thing.

Don't feel bad for being a good mum :)


----------



## tasha41

Would have done the same!


----------



## eclipse

you did the right thing. My brother stole my car at 14 and wrecked it. The police came out and scared the bejesus out of him and he was a different person after that. I hope you are so lucky. Don't beat yourself up, you can only teach him the right path, doesn't mean he is going to take it.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i would have done the same hun dont worry your doing the right thing xxxx


----------



## leeanne

I would have done the same, especially with a child at that age. Hope he learns his lesson! :hugs:


----------



## hypnorm

I would have done the same, might scare him if the police are involved.
But i would punish all of them.


----------



## wantababybump

Well done! I would have done the same thing!! :hug: Hope he learns his lesson xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Yep hun like the others have said i would have done and will do the same if the need arises.

You need to stop him whilst hes young .... give your self a pat on the back hun, being a mum can be the toughest job in the world and sometimes you need plenty of back bone to do the right thing which you obviously have xxxxx


----------



## starbucks101

You definatly done the right thing. Although i am a very strict mum from my own upbringing id be carrying out a very stern punishment at home too. 

I'd also drag him round there to apologise to the family and the child. THink the humiliation of it all might get through to him. 

God forbid my daughter ever do anything that stupid she will be in for the shock of her life....


----------



## Linzi

You definately did the right thing hun, might shock him into not doing it again. It was very brave of you and I hope if Im ever in the same situation Ill be able to do the same thing.

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Definitely did the right thing hun. Don't beat yourself up over it. I hope he has learned his lesson xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

You did the right thing hun xXx


----------



## lorrilou

you definately did the right thing, might teach him a valuable lesson.


----------



## Deb_baby

well done huni you did the right thing at the end of the day, if it teaches him in the future then even better x


----------



## hypnorm

Did the police do anything? how are things today?


----------



## claralouise

dont feal guilty hun it may give him a shock into not doing it again, i told my son that the sensors on our burgular alarm were cameras to the police, he had taken some food from the kitchen without asking and hidden it up stairs which is a no food zone then denyed it so i told him i was going to check with the police nxt day well un beknown to me the police went to school to talk about safety on bonfire night louis crapped himself and hid at the back of the class thinking they had come to arrest him, i had a full confession when he came home lol


----------



## louise1302

hypnorm said:


> Did the police do anything? how are things today?

the police havent even been yet which is typical round here although i suppose they are busy over xmas

he has been a different boy since i called them tho he accepts hes done wrong and said hes going to tell them everything and face the consequences when they do arrive..i just hope its taught him that its wrong , i wont stand for it and will report him 

i wont have him turning out like some of the iidiots that live around here
hes also grounded til hes 96 lol x


----------



## babe2ooo

u did the right thing.


----------



## Quaint

I totally agree, your son will benefit from this.
Having a telling off from the police at such an immpresionable age will hopefully give him the kick up the arse he needs.
Well done :)


----------



## louise1302

the community police officer turned up this afternoon at first he said i was being mean as my son is only 10 til i explained that i wanted him stopping before he started so to speak

he then gave brandon a right ticking off telling him he will never get a job when hes older if he has a conviction for theft and that he never wanted to have to speak to him again

the officer has left a note at the house where the bike was taken from as there has been no report of a theft..if they report it then he will take things further but if not then the telling off will have to do

brandon looked absolutely terrified while he was here and i think he might just have learned his lesson time will tell

thanks for all the support
x


----------



## tashatops

I think you did the right thing. Hopefully he will learn from his mistakes now but I know it is difficult for you


----------



## babystar

yes. You have done the right thing. I would do it too if it were me in that situation. And my oldest daughter knows it. I have told her before about stealing (there was a boy at her school stealing things from other pupils) etc and I have said if ever the time comes then she will face the consequences.

My parents enforced that rule onto us as well. I remember my younger brother being marched to the shop to return a sweet he had stolen and the people at the shop telling him they had called the police.


----------

